# Thiamin use improves Neurotic Behavior



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

"Those taking thiamine also increased their quickness on a reaction-time test. ..."

http://www.newhope.com/nutritionsciencenews/NSN_backs/Jan_99/thiamine.cfm

"A severe deficiency of thiamine is known to cause weight loss, emotional disturbances, impaired sensory perception, weakness and pain in the limbs, and periods of irregular heart rate."

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/06/080611220431.htm

This last link is a long read but worth it

http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1375232


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I posted a longer version of this here

http://www.imminst.org/forum/index.php?showtopic=25772

Actually, a fat soluble form of thiamin (TTFD) can repair anything kind of neural damage.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Thanks for the links. I was pretty excited about niacin to treat anxiety and even low stomach acid. I tried 1 gram per day and I loved the effects. But you have to be careful with it. Doses of 2 grams per day or greater can cause liver failure. Also, the time-release formulas causes liver failure within days. So be careful with this stuff. B1 appears to have no toxicity at higher doses.


----------



## 40watta (Oct 12, 2008)

cool thanks for the links, but one of the reviewers said niacin worked better for him?

"decided to try niacinamide and it worked quite well. Then I read on another site that Niacin actually works better than niacinamide. I took 3 500mg's a day. Talk about a change! It's amazing how much my mind has slowed down, my anxiety has diminished, and I can actually look people in the face when talking to them (major drop in paranoia)."

I guess it doesnt hurt to try both


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

One thing though, the kind of B1 that works here isn't thiamine mononitrate but Allithiamine.

http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/en/browse/sku_detail.jsp?id=CV-1075

Freesix88, don't give up dude! I've been there many times. The last 4 months I've spent close to $3,000 trying to find supplements that work. I should have gone to a Doctor or even a lab to check my nutritional status. After doing so, NOW I have a better idea of what's wrong with me.


----------



## 40watta (Oct 12, 2008)

well i just picked up some niacinamide 500mg and b-complex 50 at vitamin shoppe. Either way, theyre vitamins and theyre good for you lol


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

How does Thiamin HCl work compared to other forms?


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Wellington said:


> How does Thiamin HCl work compared to other forms?


Water soluble B1 uses a transport protein to get into the body. This limits the amount that can be absorbed at any given time no matter how much you use. The TTFD is fat soluble and uses no transport mechanisms so this stuff enters the cells and crosses the BBB more readily.


----------

